# Florida programmer sentenced to 16 months for bitcoin exchange scheme



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2017)

NEW YORK (Reuters) - A Florida software engineer was sentenced to 16 months in prison on Friday after being found guilty of scheming to help an illegal bitcoin exchange avoid having banks and regulators look into its activities.

Yuri Lebedev was sentenced by U.S. District Judge Alison Nathan in Manhattan, according to Nicholas Biase, a spokesman for federal prosecutors.

The bitcoin exchange involved in the case, Coin.mx, was linked to an investigation of a data breach at JPMorgan Chase & Co, revealed in 2014, that exposed more than 83 million accounts.

More at source...


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 21, 2017)

Got what he deserved, frankly.  Maybe even less...


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 21, 2017)

Not the typical Florida Man you see on the news.


----------

